# Daiwa GS- Serie oder auch die Gold Serie



## Thomas. (10. März 2020)

Ich glaube, es ist zeit das mal mit der DAIWA Edelmetall (Bronze, Silber u. Gold) Serie begonnen wird, ich versuche es mal mit der Goldserie den GS Modellen.

zuerst, es ist nicht einfach es gibt zu viele zwischen Modele und welche die nicht in Deutschland offiziell angeboten wurden. Ich beschränke mich auf die ersten die in Deutschland von der Firma Balzer angeboten wurden(für mich wäre es noch interessant zu wissen von bis wann sie angeboten wurden) . Ob das alles seine Richtigkeit hat, was ich hier von mir gebe? Ich weis es nicht (ich hoffe aber) wenn dieses nicht so ist bitte ich um Berichtigung, ebenso kann ich nicht mit technischen Details dienen (aber dafür haben wir hier welche die es können) genauso wenig mit Bilder von geöffneten Rollen wie es Hecht100+ immer wider wunderbar macht.

Bedanken möchte ich mich vor ab bei @Bimmelrudi der mich mit Modellnummern und Bj. Versorgt hat, und bei @Nordlichtangler von dem ich mal ein Katalog(Jahrgang?) Bild bekommen habe.


eine Besonderheit , die GS-9 die ab 1977 (ab 1975 als GS-9M mit Pickup) gebaut wurde, das besondere bei der GS-9 man kann sie heute noch NEU und offiziell erwerben, meistens als GS-9M (Pickup)



 
Daiwa GS-9
 
3.3.-1 
 
0,50-275m
 
790gr.
 
139,- DM
 
1977(1975)- bis Heute
 
Daiwa GS-6
 
4.7.-1
 
0,40-300m
 
650gr.
 
129,. DM
 
1976
 
Daiwa GS-3
 
4.8.-1
 
0,35-300m
 
540gr.
 
112,- DM
 
1976
 
Daiwa GS-2
 
4.9.-1
 
0,30-245m
 
460gr.
 
99,- DM
 
1976
 
Daiwa GS-1
 
5.4.-1
 
0,20-180m
 
230gr.
 
89,- DM
 
1977
 
Daiwa GS-0

mini mite
 
4.4.-1
 
0,18-110m
 
180gr.
 
77,- DM
 
1977


später(gebaut ab 1978) kamen noch die GS-10, GS-13 und GS-15 dazu die zwischen der GS-1 und GS-2 lagen was Größentechnisch gut war,
GS-10    5,4.-1, 145m-0,25, 250gr.,   99.-DM
GS-13    5,1-1,  115m-0,30, 330gr., 104.-DM
GS-15    5,1-1,  175m-0,30, 360gr., 114.-DM
diese drei haben zusätzlich einen Druckknopf Spulenkopf, und ich habe sie nicht im besitz (wollte sie bis jetzt auch nicht, aber jetzt beim schreiben kommt das kleine haben wollen hoch)
alle Modelle mit 2 Kugellager, das Gewicht der GS-9 ist mit 360m 0,45 Schnur 860gr.








mal ein Größen vergleich(GS-9 u. GS-0 bzw mini mite), und die GS-3 u.GS-6 die ich sehr lange gesucht habe(vorne rechts).



meine überhaupt aller erste Rolle(lins) mit der ich angefangen habe zu fischen (und 25J später auch das sammeln) habe sie damals von einem Freund geliehen o. geschenkt bekommen ich weis es nicht mehr genau.  habe mir vorsichtshalber eine zweite (finde den Fehler) besorgt falls sie doch nur geliehen war.


richtig, sie haben unterschiedliche Kurbeln und der Kollege bekommt die rechte wenn er sie wider haben möchte.

die GS-6 ist mit der SS 5000 kompatibel und wahrscheinlich auch mit der BG-60 kann selber nichts weiteres dazu sagen, aber bestimmt BR.



zum Schluss noch eine Liste die ich von BR habe, ich weis das es in den USA noch weiter GSen gibt unter Namen von irgend welchen bekannten US Anglern.
daran kann man mal sehen wie kompliziert das Thema GS ist, aber wartet mal ab wenn @Bimmelrudi hoffentlich bald mal die Silber Serie vorstellt, dann wird's richtig kompliziert   


GS 0 Mini-Mite External bail trip 180 gr made from 1977
GS 1 External bail trip 230 gr made from 1977
GS 2 External bail trip 450 gr made from 1976
GS 3 External bail trip 530 gr made from 1976
GS 6 External bail trip 640 gr made from 1976
GS 9 External bail trip heavy made from 1977
GS 9M Ext. bail trip - manual pick-up 780 gr made from 1975
GS 90 External bail trip heavy made from 1978
GS 9000 External bail trip heavy made from 1976
GS 10 made from 1978
GS 13 Ext. bail trip / push button spool made from 1978
GS 15 made from 1978
GS 20 External bail trip heavy made from 1978
GS 30 made from 1978
GS 60 made from 1978
GS 60 SC made from 1978
GS 10 DX Push button spool 260 gr made from 1978
GS 13 DX Push button spool 330 gr made from 1978
GS 15 DX Push button spool 360 gr made from 1978
GS 10 X Auto bail trip 250 gr made from 1979
GS 13 S
GS 13 X Auto bail trip 330 gr made from 1979
GS 15 X Auto bail trip 350 gr made from 1979
GS 20 X Auto bail trip 470 gr made from 1980
GS 30 X Auto bail trip 525 gr made from 1980
GS 60 X Auto bail trip 605 gr made from 1980
GS 60 X SC made from 1980


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. März 2020)

Sehr schön...ich füge mal noch ein paar Bemerkungen an. 

Die GS-Serie besteht quasi aus 3 unterschiedlichen Serien, welche alle separat behandelbar wären.
Nicht ganz unwichtig zu wissen....im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Serien, wurde diese GS (alle 3 Serien) nur in Japan gebaut.

Deine gezeigten Modelle sind quasi die erste Serie, oder auch Ur-Serie.
Da die GS-9 über einen sehr langen Zeitraum quasi unverändert gebaut wurde, es aber nicht wie bei andren Herstellern (Mitchell, ABU) Seriennummern gibt, ist es fast unmöglich ein Produktionszeitraum für das eigene Modell in der Vitrine fest zumachen. Es gibt allerdings ein kleines Detail an der GS-9, wo mit man diesen Zeitrahmen zumindest etwas eingrenzen kann, und zwar ist das der Kurbelarm.
Bei der GS-9 lassen sich mindestens 3 unterschiedliche Kurbeltypen nachweisen...bei deiner GS-9 ist es der erste Kurbeltyp, also ein eher frühes Modell aus den 70ern.

Diese erste GS-Serie hat sehr viel gemeinsam mit der Silver Series, wenngleich bis auf GS-1 (1000C), GS-9 (9000C) und Mini-Mite (700C) keine baugleichen Größen vorliegen.
Die GS-2, 3 und 6 sind jedenfalls nicht identisch mit Modellen der Silver Series, da gibt es schon ein paar Größenabweichungen, wenngleich auch gering.

Die GS-2 und GS-3 waren technisch gesehen der Vorläufer des verbauten Anti-Reverse-Systems der SS-Serie (ausgeschrieben: SuperSport).
Ich würde dies euch gern mit Bildern zeigen, warte da aber erstmal auf ein mögliches ok seitens der Betreiber des Boards.

Die zweite Serie betrifft die Modelle GS-10 bis GS-90, wobei in Europa davon offiziell nur die GS10, GS-13 und GS-15 verkauft wurden.
Die Modelle GS-20, 30, 60 und 90 wurden nie offiziell in Europa verkauft.
Die 3 eher kleinen Modelle hatten bereits 3 Kugellager. Die Kurbel war hingegen wiederum sehr oldschool mit Kontermutter (ähnlich älteren Shakespeares wie Europa zb)

Die dritte und letzte Serie war die GS-X Serie, innenliegende Bügelauslösung, CNC-gefräste einschraubbare Kurbel und veringerte Modellvielfalt nur noch bis zur 60, eine GS-90X gab es nie.
Alle Modelle waren auch in Europa erhältlich.

Aus jener letzten Serie entstand wenig später die weitaus mehr bekannte BG-Serie.
Genau genommen ist die BG-Serie sogar identisch, sie bekam nur eine schwarze Lackierung und eine Kurbel mit Holzgriff. Alles andre ist 1:1 wie bei der GS-X.
Lediglich eine BG-90 kam noch hinzu zu der es kein Pendant einer GS-X gibt, allerdings wurde diese auch erst später hinzugefügt. Das Modell der BG-90 leitete sich von dem nur auf dem asiatischen Markt erhältlichen Modell Millionmax 9000 ab.

EDIT: Ich hab mal ein Bild angefügt, welches GS-15X und BG15 im Vergleich zeigt. Bis auf die Farbe und Kurbelgriff sind beide identisch (auch intern)


----------



## Thomas. (11. März 2020)

vielen Dank BR,  jetzt wo ich es mir in aller ruhe durchgelesen habe ist es eigentlich gar nicht so kompliziert, jetzt weis ich genau was es hier zu kaufen gab und was nicht.
wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe ist das sammeln von manchen Serien gar nicht einfach selbst wenn es sich nur" um Massenstangenware handelt ,  wenn man nicht über so ein tolles Hintergrund (Fach) wissen verfügt wie du    bin jetzt drei schritte näher am Ziel


----------



## Dübel (12. März 2020)

Ach, dieses moderne Zeug! Gruselig! 

Mal ernsthaft, eine schöne Sammlung hast du da!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich weis das es in den USA noch weiter GSen gibt unter Namen von irgend welchen bekannten US Anglern.
> daran kann man mal sehen wie kompliziert das Thema GS ist, aber wartet mal ab wenn @Bimmelrudi hoffentlich bald mal die Silber Serie vorstellt, dann wird's richtig kompliziert



Diverse Modelle der GS wurden in den Staaten unter "Ted Williams" durch Sears vermarktet.
Jener Ted Williams ist in Amerika quasi Nationalheld, ein wohlbekannter bereits verstorbener Baseballspieler.
Unter seinem Namen wurden einige Rollen vermarktet, unter anderen viele Modelle von Daiwa und Shakespeare (auch aus Japan-Ära).
Auch Sears selber hat diverse Modelle selbst unter eigenem Label vermarktet.

Diese Modelle haben aber nie den Weg nach Europa gefunden, sodaß hiesige Sammler sie eigentlich vernachlässigen können.

Ich werde mit der Silver Series starten, sobald ich Gewissheit darüber habe, inwieweit ich im Board auch anderweitiges Material veröffentlichen darf.
Eine Anfrage dazu hat bereits stattgefunden und wird aktuell intern im Moderatorenteam geklärt.
Jenachdem wie es ausgeht, werde ich dann daraufhin die Serie abarbeiten und hier einstellen, was ganz gewiss über mehrere Beiträge gehen wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich werde mit der Silver Series starten, sobald ich Gewissheit darüber habe, inwieweit ich im Board auch anderweitiges Material veröffentlichen darf.
> Jenachdem wie es ausgeht, werde ich dann daraufhin die Serie abarbeiten und hier einstellen, was ganz gewiss über mehrere Beiträge gehen wird.


D.h. du willst sie auch hier hineinstopfen?
Was wg. der technischen Ähnlichkeit Silver + Gold mir sehr sinnvoll erscheint. 

Allerdings dann im Titel geändert werden müsste - von wg.  der (k)ein Moderatorenaufwand und so in der prinzipiellen Diskussion


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. März 2020)

Natürlich werd ich sie nicht hier rein stopfen, das würd ja im Chaos enden und jede Übersichtlichkeit verlieren.
Zur Silver Series werd ich einen separaten Thread dann erstellen, vielleicht auch mehrere, da diese Serie viel zu komplex ist das man sie mit wenigen Bildern und ner Handvoll Text abarbeiten könnte.

Immerhin reden wir hierbei von minimum 24 verschiedenen Modellen, aufgeteilt in 4 Modellserien.
Packe ich noch paar Ableitungen mit rein, werden das ganz schnell 50 und mehr Modelle, Sondermodelle nicht mitgezählt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2020)

Gut, Marschrichtung klar.
Kann man immer wieder Threads nachlegen, bis der Web-Browser unter Gestöhne und Klappern aus dem Speicher rollt.


----------



## Wollebre (24. März 2020)

Habe noch meine alte Daiwa GS9. Hat mich in den Siebzigern auf Reisen in tropische Gefilde begleitet und hat alles schadlos überstanden.
Einfach eine bombenstabile Rolle. Jedefalls stabiler als was heute so auf den Markt kommt.
Eine unbenutzte Spule ist auch noch vorhanden.
Die Rolle hatte leider noch keine unendliche Rücklaufsperre. Aber das Geklacker hat man auch überlebt.... man kannte auch nichts anderes bei schwere Meeresrollen.

Nur war man damals noch nicht fit mit Rollenwartungen. Mußte eines Tages feststellen das die Schnurlaufteile und Bailarm fest miteinander verbacken waren.
Um die Rolle wieder einsatzfähig zu machen, brauchte ich einen Bügel mit Bailarm und die Teile des Schnurlaufs.
Wäre toll einen Tipp zu bekommen wo man die Teile bekommen könnte.

Anbei Getriebevergleiche. Zwischen der GS9 und der 7000HDF liegen ca. 40 Jahre

Gruß  Wolfgang


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. März 2020)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Die Rolle hatte leider noch keine unendliche Rücklaufsperre. Aber das Geklacker hat man auch überlebt.... man kannte auch nichts anderes bei schwere Meeresrollen.


Feine Bilders, Wolle! 

Hast du mal den Rotor abgenommen und auf den Umlauf mit der Rücklaufsperre geschaut?
Ich habe keine GS9, sonst wüßte ich es genau.
Bei meiner GS2 konnte ich die Andruckfeder rausnehmen, die Schleifer alleine reichten, und da Ding war lautlos.

Desgleichen hab ich meine Silver 2600C mit damals (ca.1980) im Nordeutschen Zoohandel (!)  "Zoo-Aquarium-Angeln"  leicht nachbestellbaren 3Stück Sperrklinken mit Doppelschleifer nachgerüst, seitdem lautlos.
Man hätte sowas heute in jedem Baumarkt z.B. kaufen können - wenn die Rollenhersteller das wollten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. März 2020)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Um die Rolle wieder einsatzfähig zu machen, brauchte ich einen Bügel mit Bailarm und die Teile des Schnurlaufs.
> Wäre toll einen Tipp zu bekommen wo man die Teile bekommen könnte.


Daiwa hatte die GS9 und BG90 aber noch immer/wieder in einem der jüngeren Kataloge drin, als Pickup,
ich gehe mal nachschauen und hole die Artikelnr ...

Falls Rudi keine any-9000er Bügel rumliegen hat.

Hier:
Daiwa Katalog 2017 (mein neuester) S.55
Gold GS 9M  150€
Art.Nr. 10800-009

Black Gold BG90M  180€
Art.Nr. 10800-090

Ersatzspulen S.69 , werde noch angeboten direkt im Katalog:
19800-009 für GS9M
19800-090 für BG90M

Sind leider die Pick-Up Modelle, aber der Bailarm, Schnurlaufhalter und Röllchen sind gleich.
Sofern der alte Umlauf-Bügeldraht noch erhalten ist, könnte man den Schnurlaufhalter am Ansatz anbohren und Draht tauschen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. März 2020)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Nur war man damals noch nicht fit mit Rollenwartungen. Mußte eines Tages feststellen das die Schnurlaufteile und Bailarm fest miteinander verbacken waren.
> Um die Rolle wieder einsatzfähig zu machen, brauchte ich einen Bügel mit Bailarm und die Teile des Schnurlaufs.
> Wäre toll einen Tipp zu bekommen wo man die Teile bekommen könnte.
> 
> Gruß  Wolfgang



Das könnte wahrscheinlich schwierig werden....in Europa ganz schwer an alte E-Teile zu kommen, Bügel sind sowieso schwer zu finden.
E-Teile aus Übersee zu bestellen macht eigentlich keinen Sinn bei nur wenigen Teilen, da übersteigen die VK den Preis der E-Teile mitunter mehrfach.

Bleibt eigentlich nur da zu schauen, wo diese Rollen noch verkauft und auch noch intensiv genutzt werden....und das ist Spanien.
Ich hab mal bissl gesucht und bin auf ne Seite gestoßen, die sowohl kompletten Bügel wie auch Schnurlaufröllchen noch verkauft.
Der Preis ist auch völlig ok.

Der Bügel hat die Teilenummer #6-003-2001





						BAZARLASPALMERAS
					






					www.bazarlaspalmeras.com
				




Ein komplettes Kit des Schnurlaufröllchens
https://www.bazarlaspalmeras.com/p_28118_2_102_380/kit-guiahilos-tornillo-daiwa-gs-9
Hier auch nochmal der Direktlink zur Teileliste des Shops...einfach bissl weiter runter scrollen, dann kommen auch etliche E-Teile für die GS-9





						BAZARLASPALMERAS
					






					www.bazarlaspalmeras.com
				





Das wäre sicherlich noch deutlich günstiger wie in Übersee einkaufen. Zb bei Mike's Reelrepair in Canada..der hat das größte E-Teile Lager für Daiwa weltweit, selbst mehr wie Daiwa selber.
Das dauert dann halt nur und aktuell durch Carola wohl noch länger.

Die Alternative wäre nen E-Spender zu finden, das kann eine GS-9, GS-90 oder BG-90 sein. Der Bügelmechanismus ist bei allen dreien identisch.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Feine Bilders, Wolle!
> 
> Hast du mal den Rotor abgenommen und auf den Umlauf mit der Rücklaufsperre geschaut?
> Ich habe keine GS9, sonst wüßte ich es genau.
> Bei meiner GS2 konnte ich die Andruckfeder rausnehmen, die Schleifer alleine reichten, und da Ding war lautlos.



Die Sperre der großen drei ab 4000 ist etwas anders aufgebaut. Das Sperr-Ritzel ist fest mit dem Rotor an der Unterseite verschraubt...sprich es ist eine echte Rotorsperre.
Von daher funktioniert obiges System mit Schleifer wie bei den kleinen bis 2600 nicht bei den 3 großen.


----------



## Bilch (30. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Daiwa hatte die GS9 und BG90 aber noch immer/wieder in einem der jüngeren Kataloge drin, als Pickup,
> ich gehe mal nachschauen und hole die Artikelnr ...
> 
> Falls Rudi keine any-9000er Bügel rumliegen hat.
> ...


Sind auch online zu sehen:





						DAIWA Fishing Germany - Sea Spinning Reels - GOLD SILVER GS 9M - Fishing Tackle and Accessories
					






					www.daiwa.de
				











						BG SALTWATER SPINNING COMBOS
					

Serious saltwater fishermen have chosen Daiwa Black Gold for decades. These perfectly matched combos are available in inshore, offshore and surf actions.




					www.daiwa.com


----------

